# Meet My Betta



## MyBettaFish (May 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, first post. Meet Mr. Betta Fish, I dont have a name for him yet, but heres some pics. Enjoy!


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah! I want him! I'm jealous. SOOOO cool and beatiful! Definitely among my favorites that I have seen on the forum so far.

It looks like he maybe has some fin and tail damage? Or is that just due to weird breeding or something? 
Also, where did you get him? Was he living in a cup? 

If so, we can expect a very gorgeous Betta in a few weeks once he's adjusted to some proper care.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Very pretty fish. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

He is very beautiful!
Love the color combination on him!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He looks like Faith of www.bettatalk.com apache strain except a vt


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a BEAUTIFUL fish!!!!!!!! I want him....:]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think his fins are ok. Its just his coloring...his fins are clear, kind of see-through. Very pretty.


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

Hwaaa, cute! <3~


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

hes very different, but in a good way, hes pretty.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah his back fins are a really cool color it matches him well


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think his fins are ok. Its just his coloring...his fins are clear, kind of see-through. Very pretty.


Ah. I thought the tail looked a little ragged in one of the pictures and there was that split in the bottom fin, but maybe that's normal.

Anyway, I hope I can stumble across a Betta like this someday!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The clear part I thought was normal but maybe you saw something I missed.


----------



## MyBettaFish (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. To answer some of your questions, this poor guy was from a cup, and his top fin is a little wrinkled in the back...is that bad? His fins are a light blue color, but they look clear unless the light reflects just right...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

aww! very pretty! i love his colors!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats sooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! His patern sorta looks like butterfly.  Very nice


----------

